# Suggestion for Look of Forum



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Silly point which I sometimes think is annoying.

The forum shows the Last Contributor to a Thread and the Time/Date of that Post.

Can the Time /Date of the "Started By" also be shown?

Richard


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmm - I expect so... but why???


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Kev

Just a matter that some threads seem to get resurrected weeks later.

Also if I have not read the forum for a few days I personally would find it easier to identify new threads.

IMO anyway.

Richard


----------

